# 2005 Touareg v8 starts, runs great then just dies??



## jschick (Aug 14, 2006)

I need some help here on this 05 touareg. a friend just picked it up at a auction with some issues. it is the V8 with 100k mikes.
the center consol is all apart for a busted shifter(I assume since the shifter seems to be broken and missing a few pieces)
the car starts and runs great but will stall in about a minute or so, it will restart with no problem then die again.

At the auction it was running and driving fine till he bought it and tried to drive it home ,it made it about 10 miles.
here is the Vag scan.ANY Ideas???

Monday,28,October,2013,14:40:49:21158
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.0.0
Data version: 20130910


VIN: WVGZM77L35D021490 License Plate: 
Mileage: 162290km-100842mi Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7L (7L - VW Touareg (2003 > 11/2006))
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 1C 22 29 32 34 36
37 39 3C 46 47 55 56 57 64 65 68 69 6C 6D 6E 75 76 77

VIN: WVGZM77L35D021490 Mileage: 162290km/100842miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 077-907-560-AXQ.lbl
Part No SW: 4D0 907 560 DB HW: 8E0 907 560 
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0010 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: VWZ3Z0D7228345
Coding: 0007875
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 69D962A1432B445623D-5140

11 Faults Found:
17819 - Secondary Air Injection System; Bank 2 
P1411 - 002 - Insufficient Flow - Intermittent
17887 - Brake Boost Vacuum System 
P1479 - 008 - Mechanical Failure
17831 - Secondary Air Injection System; Bank 1 
P1423 - 002 - Insufficient Flow - Intermittent
18104 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1696 - 002 - Implausible Message from Steering Column Controller - Intermittent
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 008 - - Intermittent
16688 - Cylinder 4 
P0304 - 008 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent
16692 - Cylinder 8 
P0308 - 008 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent
18663 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1 
P2231 - 004 - Signal Shorted to Heater Circuit
18666 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B2 S1 
P2234 - 004 - Signal Shorted to Heater Circuit
18846 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1 Voltage too Low / Air Leakage / Sample Error 
P2414 - 008 - - Intermittent
18847 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B2 S1 Voltage too Low / Air Leakage / Sample Error 
P2415 - 008 - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09D-927-750.lbl
Part No: 09D 927 750 AQ
Component: AL 750 6A 0551 
Coding: 0004153
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 7DF126F127A3C8F6FF5-5140

No Faults Found
or DTCs not supported by controller
or a communication error occurred

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 7L0-907-379-MK25.lbl
Part No: 7L0 907 379 E
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0202 
Coding: 0014338
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 3B75E8E9793706C6811-5140

1 Fault Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
000 - - - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 135 M HW: 5WK 470 26
Component: Kessy 6400 
Coding: 0131304
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 2F6DCCB9BD4FEA663D9-5140

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX

10 Faults Found:
00179 - Access/Start Authorization Antenna; Drivers Side (R134) 
011 - Open Circuit
00180 - Access/Start Authorization Antenna; Passenger Side (R135) 
011 - Open Circuit
00181 - Access/Start Authorization Antenna (in Rear bumper) (R136) 
011 - Open Circuit
00183 - Interior Access/Start Authorization Antenna 1 (R138) 
011 - Open Circuit
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
00087 - Terminal 30 for Starting Relevant Consumers 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - Intermittent
00184 - Control Circuit for Engine Start/Stop Switch 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
00955 - Key 1 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
00230 - Transmission Park Selector Switch (F305) 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: F7FDB4D9859F62A6259-5140

1 Fault Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 7L6-907-040.clb
Part No: 7L6 907 040 H
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L X 3716 
Coding: 0020020
Shop #: WSC 01130 551 00000
VCID: 3561FED15F13D0B6775-515C

1 Fault Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 7Lx-937-049-V1.clb
Part No: 7L6 937 049 K
Component: 2703 
Coding: 0100447
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 4487931504C9793EF0B-5140

3 Faults Found:
01517 - Control Module for Trailer/Towing Sensor (J345) 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
00907 - Intervention load Management 
000 - -
01520 - Rain and Light Recognition Sensor (G397) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 L
Component: 01 Airbag 8.4E++H02 0662 
Revision: BB62060 Serial number: 0000209> 
Coding: 0012337
Shop #: WSC 03183 444 84656
VCID: 2C57DBB58C59917E18B-5140

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L0 959 339 D
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 005 0007

No Faults Found
or DTCs not supported by controller
or a communication error occurred

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 7L6-953-549.lbl
Part No: 7L6 953 549 D
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3301 
Coding: 0000032
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 408F9F0510D1651ED43-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 7L6-920-xxx-7LA.lbl
Part No: 7L6 920 970 R
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 2035 
Coding: 0007231
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 4683891D32F54B2EEEF-515C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: F0EF8FC5E0F1359EE43-515C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 7L6-919-879.lbl
Part No: 7L6 919 879 
Component: JCI PathPoint 1700 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 040753154449B93EB0B-515C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: None
Part No: 0AD 927 755 BE
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0122 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 7F0DDCF92DAFDAE6ED9-515C

1 Fault Found:
02025 - Supply Voltage for External Components 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: F7FDB4D9859F62A6259-5140

3 Faults Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
02341 - Position Sensor for Seat Fore/Aft Adjustment (G441) 
006 - Short to Plus - Intermittent
01916 - Lumbar Support Fore / Aft Adjustment Sensor (G375) 
006 - Short to Plus - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 7L0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 7L0 959 933 E
Component: H4 HSG 0201 
Coding: 0000085
Shop #: WSC 07439 444 00965
VCID: 3E73E1FD6A2513EEA6F-4B02

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L0 959 701 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0201

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L0 959 702 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0201

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 7L0 959 703 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0201

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 7L0 959 704 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0201

15 Faults Found:
00927 - Terminal 30 (Right) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
01516 - Terminal 30; Left 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
00926 - Terminal 30 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
00576 - Terminal 15 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00893 - Switch for Trunk Handle (E234) 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
00325 - Rear Window Opening Button (E361) 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
01134 - Alarm Horn (H12) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
00932 - Electric Window Motor; Drivers Side (V147) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - Intermittent
00912 - Window Regulator Switch; Front Left (E40) 
007 - Short to Ground
00914 - Window Regulator Switch; Rear Left; Driver (E53) 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl
Part No: 7L6 035 456 
Component: 08K Audioverst. 0105 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: F0EF8FC5E0F1359EE43-5140

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 035 456 
Component: 08K Audioverst. 0105

No Faults Found
or DTCs not supported by controller
or a communication error occurred

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 7L6-035-180-56.lbl
Part No: 7L6 035 180 
Component: Radio DE2 0009 
Coding: 0001035
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: EADB9DADC62DCF4EAA7-515C

2 Faults Found:
00856 - Radio Antenna 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
00003 - Control Module 
014 - Defective

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: 7L0-955-119-V1.clb
Part No: 7L0 955 119 F
Component: Front Wiper 2416 
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 376832
VCID: 377DF4D9451F22A6659-5140

No fault code found.


----------



## jschick (Aug 14, 2006)

I have cleared all codes, plugged in all the electrical that was unplugged, calibrated throttle body etc...

I only get 4 codes which came back which were all for the keyless antenna.. I assume this would have nothing to do with it stalling though.....

I know I need to order a new shifter assembly but I can't imagine it would cause it either. the shifter is stuck and will not move at all, you have to move the cable to get it into gear. and then of course getting the key out is difficult so I am wondering is it possible the shifter malfiunction is causing it to shut off??
it does not just shut off it kind ofstumbles and dies but then srtarts right back up and runs great for another minute. like the fuel pump may not be staying on?????


----------

